# I Need An Amp, Any Recommendations?



## neilgarcia (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, i currently have a 7.1 set up and is looking for an amp for my rear speakers. I dont want to spend too much, hopefully under $250. Any recommentdations???


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If seperate outboard is what your after then check out Emotiva, nice products good prices.:T


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

Adcom, Pioneer, Onkyo


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a question why an amp for the rears and not the mains since they need the most power. IMO I would use a 2ch amp to power the fronts and have the AVR handle the center and rears, or if there is a 3ch amp around your price range, it could handle the front three and let the receiver handle the rears.

Two more questions what is your receiver brand and model, speakers brand and model?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony brings up some excellent points that I completely agree with. I would also look at Acurus Amplifiers. Though used, they were Made in America and boasted excellent Build Quality. You can find an A200x3 for around 300 Dollars and is much more powerful than a Emotiva UPA-2.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> I have a question why an amp for the rears and not the mains since they need the most power. IMO I would use a 2ch amp to power the fronts and have the AVR handle the center and rears, or if there is a 3ch amp around your price range, it could handle the front three and let the receiver handle the rears.
> 
> Two more questions what is your receiver brand and model, speakers brand and model?


Good points and questions Ares.:T

JJ you also have a good point i don't think i would get into the UPA line of amps unless it was do or die, they just don't offer what i'm looking for in an amp other then being cheap (doller wise).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am just a huge believer in monster Toroidal Transformers and large Capacitor Banks. 1 Channel of either my Aragon 8008bb or Parasound HCA-3500 have more power than an XPA-5.

In truth, it is not always necessary to have such levels of power, but using Martin Logan Speakers they really come alive with high current. Moreover, without high current, it is the Upper Frequencies that are rolled off without sufficient Amplification. Unlike most Speakers, Electrostatic Speakers are at their most demanding at the Treble Range. (as low as 0.8 Ohms with my Vantages and Vistas) This is the inverse of most Speakers where the Low Frequencies are the most taxing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Large torroids and lots of storage is hard to argue with. It is sort of like volume and deep bass. There are other ways to get what you want, and gain efficiencies, but with amps more current capacity makes it easier and with subs, bigger volumes make it easier to get where you want to go.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am just a huge believer in monster Toroidal Transformers and large Capacitor Banks. 1 Channel of either my Aragon 8008bb or Parasound HCA-3500 have more power than an XPA-5.
> Cheers,
> JJ[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a two channel amp with toroidal transformers Samson is the lowest priced amps you can find. The Servo line is very well made and has lots of headroom and there ratings are very liberal. The servo 300 ($299) or better the 600 are a great deal for under $370 as they have both unballanced and ballanced inputs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. Both Amplifiers are Dual Mono with the 3500 even having dual Power Cables. In the 3500, each Channel has a 1.4 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 97,600uf of Capacitance. The 8008bb uses dual 1.1 kVA Toroidal Transformers and 70,000uf of Capacitance per Channel. 
The XPA-5 uses a single 1.2 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 60,000uf of Capacitance for 5 Channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess thats why they say you get what you pay for, WOW!:T
Thanks jack.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I meant to point out that the 8008bb's MSRP was 2700 Dollars and HCA-3500 was 2500 Dollars. That being said, both can be found used for around 1200-1500 Dollars on Audiogon. Especially with the Aragon, the Build Quality is on par with megadollar Amplifiers. Moreover the original Circuit Design was done by Krell Founder Dan D' Agostino and was Made in America with top notch Parts.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Man, why didn't i wait untill i talked to you Jack.:rant:

Nevermind, the wife can have this system and it will give me reason to treat my upgraditus.LOL!

Now that i'm thinking about it i think at some point you did mention the power supply differances in one other thread.:crying:


----------



## neilgarcia (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. i will look into all the suggestions. i have klipsch reference series speakers all around and a pioneer elite 05 as my reciever.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think given your Klipsch's efficiency, that adding an Amplifier might not be needed. You have a quality AVR that also happens to be much more efficient than Class AB AVR's. Unless you are in a huge Room or constantly having your Pioneer go into protection, I would stay with what you have.

I would take the reduced power consumption all the while still getting Reference SPL's. I wish I had Speakers that were not so taxing on Amplifiers. However, I fell for Electrostatic Speakers and have Amplifiers that definitely do not qualify for Energy Star Certification.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am a carver fanatic. sunfire is awesome as well. then i like the krell, jeff rowland and so on. the carver tfm 35 and tfm55 are my choices. the sunfire 2 channel and multi channel amps are really though to beat for the money.


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi..
My recomendations is to go for Nuforce. There you have the best price/quality. Got my self recently a 7 cnahhel multiamp from Nuforce and it delivers.


----------



## RichP714 (Feb 12, 2008)

The high sensitivity Klipsch don't require boatloads of power; a nice Carver M-500t should do them very well


----------

